# Want to start a store



## shaun413 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi I am looking into starting a Puzzle store. I am not really sure how to do this so, if anyone can help that would be appreciated. Also if anyone want to help with the store itself please tell me. thanks


----------



## JyH (Jul 13, 2011)

If you don't even know how to start one, then don't.
/thread


----------



## shaun413 (Jul 13, 2011)

Well i know how i just want some advise/help.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 13, 2011)

JyH said:


> If you don't even know how to start one, then don't.
> /thread


 
Agreed, plus we already have enough stores.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 13, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Agreed, plus we already have enough stores.


 
This is exactly what I was going to say. 

There are already tons of online stores, and to be honest, if you have no experience with this kinda stuff, you might not want to try it.


----------



## shaun413 (Jul 13, 2011)

I want to try it at least. Everyone starts somewhere.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 13, 2011)

Let's be honest here. You're not making a store.


----------



## mmitchev (Jul 13, 2011)

have you sold anything on the internet before?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 13, 2011)

If You can't honestly say you will have an advantage over the other stores, then don't bother, why should we buy from you instead of them?


----------



## Jostle (Jul 13, 2011)

How old are you, btw.


----------



## danthecuber (Jul 13, 2011)

I want to start a puzzle store. I don't have any idea how to though, can you guys run it for me?


----------



## shaun413 (Jul 13, 2011)

Im not asking you to run it for me :Z


----------



## hammerhead (Jul 13, 2011)

Buddy, if you really try, I doubt you will be able to make 2 sales in a month with these other stores with ALL these other items.


----------



## ianography (Jul 13, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> I want to start a puzzle store. I don't have any idea how to though, can you guys run it for me?


 
Okay, that was kinda douchey Dan...


----------



## shaun413 (Jul 13, 2011)

Well if anyone has any real tips for me please post. If not, dont. I will need some help with this so if you are willing please PM me.


----------



## izovire (Jul 13, 2011)

shaun413 said:


> Well if anyone has any real tips for me please post. If not, dont. I will need some help with this so if you are willing please PM me.


 
If you have serious questions about starting a small business don't ask cubers here. Like you say "Everyone starts somewhere". You should start by writing a business plan: http://www.bplans.com/ You can ask yourself a lot of questions and find the answers for yourself. Then you can go here: http://www.sba.gov/ for doing business the right way, legally. 

After you have a rough draft of your plan you can come back here and ask questions. People are right, what will you do differently than the stores now? Will you spend 6-8 hours a day modding and assembling cubes? How will you break-even? Will you make any money?

I'm not trying to discourage you here... trust me.


----------



## shaun413 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thats a good idea I could Mod and assemble DIYs.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 13, 2011)

*cough* izovire does that already *cough*


----------



## shaun413 (Jul 13, 2011)

Doesnt mean 2 people cant do it. there are plenty of stores that sell the same thing, doesnt mean that one wont get any buisness.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 13, 2011)

shaun413 said:


> Doesnt mean 2 people cant do it. there are plenty of stores that sell the same thing, *doesnt mean that one wont get any buisness.*


 
Somewhat lie. If one has a good reputation, while the other doesn't have any reputation. Who's going to get the business?


----------



## iSpinz (Jul 13, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Somewhat lie. If one has a good reputation, while the other doesn't have any reputation. Who's going to get the business?


 


shaun413 said:


> I want to try it at least. Everyone starts somewhere.


..

Izovire had some good points, you should go over them.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 13, 2011)

I dont think we need more puzzle stores.


----------



## shaun413 (Jul 13, 2011)

ok i just thought it would be a good idea but i guess not.


----------



## shaun413 (Jul 13, 2011)

izovire? can you clear your pms so i can message you?


----------



## Hershey (Jul 13, 2011)

shaun413 said:


> can you clear your *pms *


 
Lolwhat?


----------



## shaun413 (Jul 13, 2011)

PM's oops.


----------



## RedFalcon307 (Jul 13, 2011)

Why do you all have to be douche bags? Give him a chance jackasses.


----------



## masteranders1 (Jul 13, 2011)

RedFalcon307 said:


> Why do you all have to be douche bags? Give him a chance jackasses.



We're trying to express to him that if he's asking on SS (who already have people who run stores) about running a store, then he's better off not running one at all. It's pretty obvious he hasn't done any research whatsoever.


----------



## thackernerd (Jul 13, 2011)

RedFalcon307 said:


> Why do you all have to be douche bags? Give him a chance jackasses.


 
I totally agree that some people on here can be total jerks for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## hammerhead (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't mean to be rude, but these stores have REPUTATIONS. I feel bad, because if you really want to start a store, you have to have some idea about HOW a store is run. You can't randomly build one from the ground up. Izovire- Original Mods
Donovan- Lubix cubes
iCubemart/SCS-stores on the west coast
cubedepot- east coast!

They all have something to offer, and its not a good idea to devote yourself in a buisness like this when the competition is already so far out ahead. Better he hears it from us now than lose money and figure it out later.


----------



## Godmil (Jul 13, 2011)

What difference does the coast of the US have for
differentiating online stores? 

Good luck with the store. I'd recommendthinking carefully about what cubes you're selling, don't buy lots of stock that nobody will buy.


----------



## iCubeTime (Jul 13, 2011)

Man, I think it's a good idea. But you just need to understand that if you're gonna start a whole new store, you gotta have a unique point. A specialty. Me, for example, tries to keep ya'll updated with the companies and manufacturers while providing fast shipping. So you gotta make sure you got that. 

Don't let haters bring you down man. It happens. Follow your own mind. If you really wanna do it, no one can stop you. Do what you wanna do. But just a small lil warning: you need to be ready to work hard and sacrifice a lot of time (look it, it's 1 A.M. right now and I'm still packing orders). And...take harsh criticism (glaring at ya'll meanies). Success or fail, it's a risk in business. But if it's something you're willing to commit to, I'd say do it.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jul 13, 2011)

iCubeTime said:


> Don't let haters bring you down man. It happens. Follow your own mind. If you really wanna do it, no one can stop you. Do what you wanna do. But just a small lil warning: you need to be ready to work hard and sacrifice a lot of time (look it, it's 1 A.M. right now and I'm still packing orders). And...take harsh criticism (glaring at ya'll meanies). Success or fail, it's a risk in business. But if it's something you're willing to commit to, I'd say do it.


 
agree. 

I don't understand why some people here are discouraging shaun413 from starting a store...
this thread is about asking for help to start, not for discouragement. 

If you can't help, then don't. He is already decided to start anyway


----------



## riffz (Jul 13, 2011)

I think the ridicule is somewhat deserved and necessary in this case.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jul 13, 2011)

If he can't take criticism before even having a store, I wonder how he'll act once he does have one.


Also, he should actually research opening up a business, and all the legal issues involved. Opening up a cube store has to do with a whole lot more than cubes. It's a business like any other business. 

Going to a cube forum, to ask how to open up a business for selling cubes, is like asking my friends who like videogames, on how to open up a business for selling videogames.


----------



## E3cubestore (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't think that Shaun deserves reprobation just because he asks for help in starting a store, it just shows that he might indeed be incapable.

Dude, if you want to start a store, don't expect anyone to help you, you'll get a little advice here and there, but don't be expecting people to tell you where to buy wholesale cubes and spoonfeed you.

I'm not saying this is what you are asking for, but this thread kind of comes across that way.

My advice to you is, make sure this is something you really want to do, and then if you decide that it's something you can indeed do, then give it your best shot. First off, you are going to need 1. Patience, just in waiting for business to start coming in, and also handling difficult customers and difficult circumstances (believe me, I understand this,) 2. A good work ethic. You can't just not do some work on a business cuz you don't feel like it or you're too busy, you have to be prompt. 3. A distinction. This isn't vital, but it will help you a lot, you need some characteristic that will allow you to offer something better than the competition, this is probably the hardest aspect of starting a cube store right now. 4. Reputation. This comes later as people slowly recognize the benefits of purchasing from your company, can be hard to get. I'll have to say this thread wasn't an amazing idea, you now have a bad reputation in the eyes of all the immature flamers on this forum. However, if you have something to offer them, the people who insulted you might find themselves your biggest customers 

Anyway, don't get discouraged just because people think you have no potential, but I STRONGLY recommend doing lots of research before you do anything, and like Izovire said, have a plan.

I would be willing to give you more advice, just let me know what's happening 

Good luck!


----------



## Mike Crozack (Jul 13, 2011)

another contributing factor would be where you live. if there was a cube store in ontario i'd probably be spend the majority of my money there, if it had a good variety


----------



## shaun413 (Jul 13, 2011)

I am on the east coast, to my knowledge there is only one other store located here.


----------



## da25centz (Jul 13, 2011)

shaun413 said:


> I am on the east coast, to my knowledge there is only one other store located here.


 
however, Cubedepot is one of the more successful cube stores out there.


----------



## E3cubestore (Jul 13, 2011)

My store is also located on the East Coast, 

I know we are not a very well known store yet though...

Anyway, your products, prices, and service are far more important than which state your store is based out of.


----------



## radmin (Jul 13, 2011)

You could start small and try selling on ebay first. That will expose you to some order processing, packing and shipping. Most stores use paypal so that would also be out of the way.

You'll need some start-up cash to begin a store. You'll buy cubes wholesale from a supplier. Wholesale is cheaper but they only sell in somewhat large quantities. For example, the whole-sale price of a $12 cube might be only $5 but you have to by in groups of 12. (just an example) 

Good luck


----------



## shaun413 (Jul 13, 2011)

would an ebay store get any buisness?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 13, 2011)

E3cubestore said:


> My store is also located on the East Coast,
> 
> I know we are not a very well known store yet though...
> 
> Anyway, your products, prices, and service are far more important than which state your store is based out of.


 
Well, with MMAP's review, you are getting more well known.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 13, 2011)

It depends on how well you advertise it.


----------

